# مشروع الطاقة الشمسية



## sirafee (6 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا هو مشروعي اضعه بين ايديكم عسى ان تستفيدوا منه 
هذه هي الوصلة 
:14: :14: :13: :13: :12: :12: 
http://www.zshare.net/download/157516041591157516021577-1575160415881605158716101577-1-rar.html
:12: :12:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااا

وياريت كل الأعضاء يكونوا مثلك معطائين رغم أن الحق يقال كثير منهم كذلك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 سبتمبر 2006)

وهدا الرابط ممكن يفيد

http://news.4eco.com/2005/09/30/


----------



## sirafee (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجبر بخاطركم يا :
م.محمد الكردي
الصناعي المهندس


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*ماشاءالله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



م.محمد الكردي قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وياريت كل الأعضاء يكونوا مثلك معطائين رغم أن الحق يقال كثير منهم كذلك



الى الامام​


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يسلمو ايديك على المشروع لان انا هذا المشروع


----------



## ابو علأ (20 نوفمبر 2006)

Extract

Error : C:\Documents and Settings\mousavi\Desktop\owl\Copy of New Folder\_Ø____ _Ø_Ú_æ_ 1.doc file has been corrupted.
هذة الرسالة التي تكون عند فتح الملف ارجوا ان تساعدني بسرعة غصوا لأني محتاج اليها جدا


----------



## ماجد شلم (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انا منتسب جديد في المنتدى 
انا شاكر كل الجهود التي تبذل لتوصيل العلم لاي طالب للعلم 
وانا باحث في مجال الطاقة الشمسية .
اريد المساعدة في بحثي وهو عن الطاقة الشميبة 
انا بحاجة الى بحوث الطاقة الشمسية التي يعرفها اي منتسب في هدا المنتدى 
اريد مقدمة عن هدا الموضوع في اقرب وقت .
وشكر خاص للعلملين بالمنتدى


----------



## سنان محمود (1 مايو 2007)

يسلمو ايديك على المشروع


----------



## علي العقيدي (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## مجيد نعمه صالح (20 مايو 2007)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## سنان محمود (26 مايو 2007)

يسلمو ايديك على المشروع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لما قدمت ...................
في الحقيقة لم أتمكن من قراءة الملف..، كل مرة يتم فيها فك الضغط يكون المجلد الناتج فارغاً . 
ما هو الحل .. أو ما هو السبب ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم


تسلم ايدك على المشروع

مشروع مفيد

تحياتي


----------



## احمد الميكانيكي (24 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*



sirafee قال:


> هذا هو مشروعي اضعه بين ايديكم عسى ان تستفيدوا منه
> هذه هي الوصلة
> :14: :14: :13: :13: :12: :12:
> http://www.zshare.net/download/157516041591157516021577-1575160415881605158716101577-1-rar.html
> :12: :12:


ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين بمساعدتي على الحصول على مشروع ( تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية )
ممكن مراسلتي على الاميل ahmedsoof***********


----------



## أيمن خلوف (26 يونيو 2007)

لدي معلومات مفيدة جدا عن الطاقة المشمسية و لكن لا أعلاف كيف انزلها اذا كنت مهتم ارسل لي ايمييلك و سأرسل لك كافة المعلومات


----------



## عصام نورالدين (26 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي أحمد الميكانيكي :
ما هو المشروع الذي تود الحصول على معلومات عنه .
أقصد ما هي طبيعته : سكني ، أحواض سباحة , تدفئة أرضية أو جدارية ، نظام مساعد للتدفئة المركزية ، أم تجاري للمعامل وأماكن تربية الحيوانات ......؟ 
حدد إذا ممكن ............................ ولا داعي للبريد يمكن أن نتحدث هنا ...ألست عضواً في المنتدى؟


----------



## احمد الميكانيكي (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي ايه المشرف على الموقع للحصول على مشروع في الطاقة الشمسية (تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية)


----------



## محمد الأبوتيجي (2 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك


----------

